# Can anyone recommend a good digital camera for 150 or less. 10mpixls minimum



## television (4 Jul 2008)

Can anyone recommend a good digital camera for 150 or less. 10mpixls minimum


----------



## kfk (4 Jul 2008)

Don't really think you are good quality camera for 150 euro. Why do you need 10 mega pixels. Unless you are going to be printing large prints, cropping or zooming afterward, then you probably don't need 10 mega pixels.


----------



## television (4 Jul 2008)

kfk said:


> Don't really think you are good quality camera for 150 euro. Why do you need 10 mega pixels. Unless you are going to be printing large prints, cropping or zooming afterward, then you probably don't need 10 mega pixels.


 
I may well be doing all of the above. I thinks is surely possible to get a decent DC for 150.


----------



## kfk (4 Jul 2008)

My sister bought a Samsung DC from Argos. 10 mega pixels, 150 euro. Would not suit me but it seems like a pretty good compared to some of the other cameras in that price range.


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Jul 2008)

Megapixels are not the only (nor even the most important) determiner of picture quality. Without a good quality lens, you won't notice any difference between 5Mp or 6Mp and higher.


----------



## television (4 Jul 2008)

DrMoriarty said:


> Megapixels are not the only (nor even the most important) determiner of picture quality. Without a good quality lens, you won't notice any difference between 5Mp or 6Mp and higher.


 
Very helpful thanks.


----------



## television (4 Jul 2008)

kfk said:


> My sister bought a Samsung DC from Argos. 10 mega pixels, 150 euro. Would not suit me but it seems like a pretty good compared to some of the other cameras in that price range.


 
Thanks alot had seen that and was considering it.


----------



## RMCF (5 Jul 2008)

Good advice my Dr Moriarity,

Megapixels are often quoted as the no.1 thing by sellers and retailers, because it is the main thing for Joe Public.

But its not as important as a good quality lens. Look out for ones made by Carl Zeiss. These are in some of the Sony DCs. I have also used a few Casio's and they tend to have decent lens. As do Nikon's.

I have seen shots done on the cheaper branded camera's such as Vivitar, and they weren't great even if they had mega-megapixels! Also don' like Kodak camera's myself.

There are plenty of DC review websites out there too, so always check out the camera before buying.

Also agree about rushing out to buy a very high megapixel camera if its not needed. If you are only ever going to print out 6x4 or 7x5 prints, then 4mp is fine. You really only need 10 and 12mp if you are going to print out poster size prints, which lets be honest very few people will.

I am currently using a Casio 4mp camera, and have been for about 6 years and it produces excellent quality prints up to 10x8. 

I am currently considering upgrading my camera, but I would be more likely to go for a 6 or 7mp camera with a good lens which can be picked up relatively cheaply considering everyone thinks you need to be buying 10 and 12mp camera's.


----------



## television (5 Jul 2008)

I have take that advice on board RMCF and will be probably be getting one on pixalmania as recommended by Dr moriarity.

Thanks all.


----------



## michaelm (10 Jul 2008)

I like the Canon Powershots.  They're simple and inexpensive.   pack which includes a Powershot A470 (7.1 megapixels according to the ),  2GB memory card and a protective case, is hard to beat at €113 + delivery(€13 I think).


----------



## wheeler (10 Jul 2008)

You can get them in Curry's 10 MP - KODAK. 

130 euros - special offer at the moment.


----------



## chico27 (14 Jul 2008)

check www.technikdirekt.de   great prices and cheap shipping


----------



## coquito (15 Jul 2008)

Forget about megapixels. There are only a few cameras out there that are worth considering. No 1 is Canon. I had a 5mp Canon and it took the best pictures including a group of 32 that I blew up to 10x8 and it was top quality. The lens is the answer, for still cameras Canon is the best and for camcorders it's Sony. We are all Joe Soaps so just look around you at the professionals. What do they use? Canon & Sony as stated and if it's good enough for them it's good enough for me. Saying that a lot of people get crap results because they have their camera set on a very low resolution. Cameras should be set to the highest possible resolution for the best possible results.


----------



## television (15 Jul 2008)

whats resolution?


----------



## coquito (15 Jul 2008)

Resolution is the image recording quality. Now this is a bit complicated to explain but the bottom line is, set the camera to the highest recording quality, it will take less pictures but better quality and that's what you want. I have a 10.1 mp camera and I don't really need 10.1. I recommend to any of my friends that they buy 8mp. It's plenty good. The higher the number of mps the larger the file and it takes longer to transfer to your computer or upload to a website.


----------



## television (15 Jul 2008)

Good to know, thanks for that.


----------



## deedee80 (15 Jul 2008)

I would highly recommend buying a canon.  I have a canon ixus 7.1 megapixel and its a great little camera.  I had a Kodak A (somethingorother) before this one and there is no comparison.  Both had the same megapixel but quality is very different imo.  As coquito said it is definitely not necessary to have 10 megapixels.  My Dad is very interested in photography and knows a bit about cameras and recommended that for what I wanted from the camera not to buy over 8 megapixels (if that makes any sense.....)


----------



## television (15 Jul 2008)

i have bought a sony 8mp from piximania, 140e. Cheers all.


----------



## RMCF (17 Jul 2008)

television said:


> i have bought a sony 8mp from piximania, 140e. Cheers all.



What was the model number? And are you impressed by it?

About to replace my camera myself and I am currently looking at a few Sony's.


----------



## television (18 Jul 2008)

I actually have not recieved it yet, should be here tomorrow via parcelforce.


----------

